# every body does white fletch. any one do like a blaze orange fletch or crest



## sgrem (Dec 20, 2005)

white fletch and or nock is so common. i was thinking blaze orange you could see better. anyone tried it. i was thinking of doing my arrows camo with blaze orange fletch. someone said that camo vs black arrows that the black were better. why. and do crests help with anything other than seeing the arrow fly. does anyone make a blaze orange crest.


----------



## eshorehunter (May 20, 2005)

my friend has 1 orange and 2 white vanes on his arrows and i notice the orange when the arrow is in flight. i really like chartruse or flo. green as far as seeing the arrow against a dark background. i think that crests and wraps make the arrow look better in your hand and help with fletching. if you think about it you shouldnt see the cresting when the arrow is flying anyway.


----------



## dwd2001 (Jan 24, 2004)

I used 2 white and 1 orange a couple seasons ago and really liked them. I also use a white wrap just makes it easier to find as well as easier to see on video.


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

I did neon orange wraps with neon orange blazers with yellow nocks for my brother.

I think it looks awesome.


----------



## speedcam (Feb 23, 2006)

*I Got*

two blaze orange and a yellow on mine. thinking i should have gone brighter, cuz i still have a hard time seeing them at longer distances( 30 and out)

speed


----------



## oldstyle (Mar 11, 2006)

im using 2 orange and one yellow, with chartreuse wraps. and yellow nock.


----------



## mellonhead (Aug 13, 2005)

Here you go!!


----------



## boojo35 (Jul 16, 2005)

I dont use wraps to see the arrow fly, I use them to help finding or seeing arrows when hunting. I use bright orange with tiger stripes. They are made by Bohning archery. They have a wide variety of colors.


----------



## WAID (May 1, 2006)

I've got 3 fire orange 2.3" plastifletch vanes and a neon green nocks and they look like they're jumping out of the target at you and they where a great color to have on when I was tuning they definately stand out in the grass.


----------



## mdnky (Jun 29, 2006)

Mine have always been two orange and one yellow with a chartreuse nock. In fact, come to think of it that's what the majority of people I know shoot. There were a few exceptions, like for some devout UK fans (white with 2 blue) where I used to live. Maybe I should get some LSU themed ones made up (yellow with 2 purple). :darkbeer:


----------



## Whitetip Hunter (Jul 27, 2006)

I use 2 white and 1 fl. yellow until there is snow and then 2 fl. yellow and 1 fl. orange. I think white is the easiest to see in flight but fl yellow/orange easiest to find in the woods.


----------



## HotShot88 (Jul 19, 2005)

2 flo orange blazers 1 white blazer on white tiger blazer wraps is what ill most likely be using this year. Looks cool, stands out good too.


----------



## dynatec2.0 (Mar 30, 2004)

I use the Stars and Stripes wraps by Bohning with 1 Red,1white, and 1 blue
Looks very nice and easy to see.


----------



## aulim (May 10, 2006)

I use white wraps with 3 orange vmax vanes + flo green g nocks on black carbon arrows


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

"sgrem" i sent you a PM check the website out. www.kriskustomarchery.com and also to everyone else he does great work on arrows wraps and cresting. He is a freind of mine. Check the website out for arrows and any other supplies you may need.


----------



## tatoo (Apr 25, 2005)

If you would like to have a look at some good wraps have a look at this site.
www.ozcrest.com


----------



## keathleySBK (Apr 29, 2006)

*blaze*

I tried something new this year. Try blaze orange wraps with hardwoods blazer vanes. looks pretty good on my axis'.


----------



## macatac (Jul 16, 2006)

I fletch all my arrows with orange and black. Check out these I just fletched up for hunting. Talk about bright. Of course, I bleed orange and black, so I really have a biased opinion. :wink: 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=373876


macatac


----------



## macatac (Jul 16, 2006)

Feathers just look killer.


----------



## sgrem (Dec 20, 2005)

keathleySBK said:


> I tried something new this year. Try blaze orange wraps with hardwoods blazer vanes. looks pretty good on my axis'.


pics dude. i bet that is cool.


----------



## harrisonhunter (Nov 23, 2004)

White wrap. 1 white 2 Neon yellow blazer. Neon Yellow Nock.


----------



## Iabow (Apr 1, 2004)

tatoo said:


> If you would like to have a look at some good wraps have a look at this site.
> www.ozcrest.com


I would second that, he has some awesome looking wraps.


----------



## slamminmini (Aug 28, 2006)

on my arrows, one is neon yellow one each, and the other 2 are neon orange, bright as hell


----------



## Surfindakine (Apr 5, 2006)

I call mine, day/night recovery capable. :embara: 

I hunt in alot of thick stuff, and lost a few, so this year, I wrapped them in Flo Orange, two Blue/one Flo Orange fletch, Flo Orange Nock, and to top it off a 1" strip of Glow in the dark wrapped on the shaft between the nock and fletch.

Soon as I find some batteries for my camera (Ernesto is coming thru and the kids took all of them for flashlights), I will post a pic or two. :wink:


----------



## shootsadiamond (Apr 1, 2006)

my home brew


----------



## caleb (Dec 29, 2003)

I use a white with orange stripes wrap and 2 white 1 orange blazer. Also use orange nocks. GO VOLS!!

--cjc--


----------



## caleb (Dec 29, 2003)

here you go


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I am going with white wraps....and 3 blaze orange 3" LP Flesx Fletch and orange nocks.


----------



## recurvedbj (Mar 2, 2004)

Forget all of the colors, which is easier to see and all of that crap. Just use Illuminocks (which stay lit for 40 hrs, and you can turn them off) and you will see the arrow from the time it leaves the bow and impacts the target. Problem solved!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

recurvedbj said:


> Forget all of the colors, which is easier to see and all of that crap. Just use Illuminocks (which stay lit for 40 hrs, and you can turn them off) and you will see the arrow from the time it leaves the bow and impacts the target. Problem solved!



I don't choose my colors so I can see the arrows on the way tho the target....I picked these colors because I like the way it looks. I have shot orange vanes on my 3D arrows, field, and indoor arrows before. I use the white because I wan't the wraps and white looks good....I am not gonna go with a black wrap. I know alot of people like colors they can see....but not all.


----------



## CDay (Aug 25, 2006)

I don't want any white on my arrows fletching or wraps. Regardless what studies have shown of what colors deer can see, white is one color they see real well. Since I like doing alot of hunting off the ground whether it be sitting or stalking, I don't want something that I have to move around having a color that they can easily detect. This is just something to think about when selecting colors.


----------



## Dredly (May 10, 2005)

i have a bunch that are blaze orange wraps w/ blaze orange blazers... they look really cool under the black lights when I do the Technohunt and are easy to see in the target


----------



## ozhuntsman (Aug 13, 2005)

These are some of my cutom wraps. I own OzCrest and we make and market these.









We print names and clubs etc. Take a look at our line up of wraps at http://www.bowhunter.com.au/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=479


----------



## lonewolf05 (Aug 2, 2006)

I use one yellow, two red, with yellow nocks. Thats what I see best. Camo verses black shafts, thats an easy one. The camo pattern heats up in the target(3-d) and its hard as hell to pull out. I used them for one year, had a MILD heart attack pulling them from Mckenzie targets. My friends use black shafts from same manufacture, same spline, with no problems, they even let me shoot theres. I therw my camo shafts away. DON'T use them for 3-d shooting.


----------



## gs123 (Feb 5, 2006)

carbon express max 250 hunters 2 orange,1 white with white and orange wraps looks cool easy to see and find..


----------



## Rewhaley5217 (Apr 15, 2005)

*1st time*

this is my 1st time with a wrap. the 1st one or two were kinda rough but i got the hang of it. i need advise on how to get the wrap in the same place on every arrow.


----------



## harrisonhunter (Nov 23, 2004)

I just finished these. Didn't turn out bad for the first time.

Man those blazers are durable.


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

three flo orange blazers with the tiger flo orange blazer wraps


----------



## INTOODEEP (Sep 29, 2004)

*Wraps etc...*

Amen to the allmighty orange and black MACATAC! Just fletched up a batch of Maximas with white tiger wraps, 1 flo. orange and 2 black blazers. Capped it all off with a flo. orange nock and some custom crest stripes all in honor of the Cowboy Nation. I even remove the maxima lable from each shaft - too close to crimson and cream!


----------

